# Ever wonder how your fish got to the store



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

So it's no secret that bettas are transported in little baggy's or cups
But some transporters are worse than others. http://i26.tinypic.com/25f3sz7.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/2v995k6.jpg
Not all bettas are transported as the pics above thankfully
Now of course Koi are transported more luxuriously than bettas because they are more valued and can cost more than 1000.00$ I even saw a Koi for 2000.00 and 12000.00$
They even have their own airline
http://i27.tinypic.com/4vh28k.jpg
http://i28.tinypic.com/2cd7ibk.jpg
Just something interesting to know.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I wondered, but that's so sad!:-(
Also, what makes koi better than bettas. I think bettas are so much better!


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

I love my bettas too and personally never owned a Koi I was using the crappy conditions of the bettas shipment and the good conditions of the Koi as an example of some of the worst and better ways to ship fish. Also Koi are more valued b/c cause they can outlive you more than 50 times.


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

The pics of the bettas are from this website
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Betta,%20Housing.htm
and the Koi pics are from
http://usakoi.com


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My bettas are transported by the cups (I was there on the un-packing day, and I got to take first pick.) The water was very clean, and the bettas were actually very happy looking- some of the males had blown bubblenests. It's sad to see how the bettas are neglected at the pet store. I'm just glad my bettas aren't transported in those teeny bags.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Our petsmart used to transport their bettas in those tiny bags. i remember seeing a whole shopping cart full of them and the lady would pick one up and snip a corner with scissors and literally DROP the fish and bag back into the cart. and just move on to the next one. i assume they would drain the water then drop them in their cups  but now i believe they ship in the cups.


----------



## Josh12 (Jul 10, 2010)

That's just terrible! It's sad to know that some Betta's may never get to live in a big tank and have to live in those tiny bags or small cups for the rest of their lives.. I'm not sure how my Betta was transported because I have never seen.. It's just really sad to see that.


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i think bettas top kois.
koi dont have any personality. and has anyone ever seen a koi try to build a bubblenest???

that is sad though,bettas in teeny bags. how do they get enough oxygen?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

SemioticSleep said:


> The pics of the bettas are from this website
> http://aqualandp




Wow. Some of the people that have commented on this site consider keeping a betta in a tank over a gallon to be _cruel_. :roll:


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Little Marlin said:


> i think bettas top kois.
> koi dont have any personality. and has anyone ever seen a koi try to build a bubblenest???


I totally agree! (See my quote)


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Koi are pretty cool. My old school had some. I touched them. I don't own betta fish so I can't say. Betta are much prettier though.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

It's really cruel how bettas are treated but no reason to put kois down :] My friend has Koi's and they are pretty cool and do have good personaltys IMO! I do like bettas more though :] My petstores take pretty good care of their bettas not sure how they are shipped though! My walmarts on the otherhand take horrible care of their bettas :[ Maybe some day someone will open up a petstore just for bettas and they will have a 2 gallon tank all to them selves!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

It's sad, but how else can they get here? As long as they're secure and have some oxygen in those little bags, many make it to their destinations. Kois are awesome, BTW


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, Koi are pretty cool, I don't have anything against them or anything, I actually like them. But I'm kind of an "all fish are equal" person...if that makes any sense...


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhhh I know the guy that runs this site was like "see they are perfectly fine living in small cups"


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Luckily bettas don't go through that with local breeders. Bettas are packed in styrofoam insulated boxes, the bags are filled with 1/3 water 2/3 air, wrapped in newspaper, placed in a brown paper lunch bag an rolled up again and placed in the box....excess space is filled with packing peanuts or crumpled newspaper....heat packs are added when needed.

*This is just how I plan on shipping/shipped when I shipped some fish to family.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, the site itself did have some pretty good info, but the thing that made me do a double take was this: _Since they came in these tiny bags, you know you can keep them in bowls.

_:-?

Really?

At least the person who wrote it realizes that you should do regular (I think he said daily) water changes in the smaller lodgings.​


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I like bettas for their spunk.. I like koi when they swallow my fingers hahaha!  plus they are elegant and nice for a pond! Each has their own thing that makes them great.

That's why I bought from a breeder privately..even though he was shipped to me he was shipped with care and in a nice packaged box! I know his trip to america was rough, but he got to rest a bit at the transhipper before going back into 'first class' traveling to my house


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I like bettas more for pets, but I think koi are more pretty. if I could, I would totally have a koi pond. 

and just to say, koi probably have a nice airline and all that jazz since people would pay a lot of money for some koi, and with all the things koi mean to some people/cultures.

we have a japanese garden here, and it is so sad.. the koi are removed in winter from the pond, but in the summer the koi pond has guards, because the koi are so large, people steal them and sell them.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It's the koi color morphs that sell for a lot..and it's not that they are expensive 'just because'...A betta takes 3-4 months before he's ready to sell and is sort of grown up, most people who buy koi don't want to spend the years it takes to get them to the size they want! We bought cheap baby koi, they are still pretty small now, but most people who spend hundreds buy adults who could already be years old, that's a lot of food, time, and effort for one sale! Same with tortoises, you want a big one you pay money haha! The long lived animals are crazy like that!


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

The betta inthe cup in the first link of the second link was soo cute much much cuter than the Kio.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

At my LFS they sell baby koi in a big 500 gallon pond tank thing. Here in hawaii they're popular in ponds. They're not goldfish they're those long more elegant ones with shades of blue, orange, white, and black (=

They also take great care of their Bettas! IDK about shipping, though.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I wish they'd ship the bettas much better than they do, but maybe one day they'll too have their own airline.


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

"Bettas need little room because they breathe air."

Really? That person that wrote that on that site is insane. That doesn't even make any logical sense! Dogs breathe air, hamsters breathe air, birds breathe air...does that mean we can stick them in tiny containers as well and don't need any room? *rolls eyes* 

Also, the woman that commented she kept her fish in mayonnaise jars and cleaned the water once a week and claims her bettas are happy...that sounds like bs. Those jars are way to tiny to clean once a week and keep a happy healthy betta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

eclover09 said:


> "Bettas need little room because they breathe air."
> 
> Really? That person that wrote that on that site is insane. That doesn't even make any logical sense! Dogs breathe air, hamsters breathe air, birds breathe air...does that mean we can stick them in tiny containers as well and don't need any room? *rolls eyes*
> 
> Also, the woman that commented she kept her fish in mayonnaise jars and cleaned the water once a week and claims her bettas are happy...that sounds like bs. Those jars are way to tiny to clean once a week and keep a happy healthy betta.


 Depends...if she's a breeder I see her point but if not she should invest in some tanks.

I keep my males in quart jars cleaned 100% everyday.


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

Mermaid Fish said:


> Koi are pretty cool. My old school had some. I touched them. I don't own betta fish so I can't say. Betta are much prettier though.


 *Gasp* You don't own a betta!!! whattt??? awww you should totally get one, you would fall in love <3


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ugh, that web page made me sick... Those people definitely don't know much about bettas!


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Ugh, that web page made me sick... Those people definitely don't know much about bettas!


 I'm surprised he has business


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just read through the whole web page! Some of the people actually agree with him!!! Its terrible how he misinforms people like that.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Those two photos of the Betta bags made me literally gasp. I have a feeling that is why walmart Bettas so often have torn fins and are barely alive.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

lol my friend bought his first betta and i scolded him for putting the betta in a small bowl XD he said he didnt plan on getting anything larger so i gave him a bunch of small java ferns, java moss, and a lamp for the plants and to heat up the tank a bit XD i love bettas ^^


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

And everyone acts like I'm crazy for giving Drax a 10Gal tank all to himself (for the time being, will get more community fish or separate the tank). I'm just giving Drax what he probably never had c:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> My bettas are transported by the cups (I was there on the un-packing day, and I got to take first pick.) The water was very clean, and the bettas were actually very happy looking- some of the males had blown bubblenests. It's sad to see how the bettas are neglected at the pet store. I'm just glad my bettas aren't transported in those teeny bags.


 Wow. Who knew?


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Those two photos of the Betta bags made me literally gasp. I have a feeling that is why walmart Bettas so often have torn fins and are barely alive.


 well walmart's bettas are actually transported a bit better they are transported in cups rather than these plastic bags. And when they get to the store they usually get bought quickly, all the good ones get taken so all the sick looking ones stay behind I usually go at night when they just put them out so I get a good pick.


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

Blaxicanlatino said:


> lol my friend bought his first betta and i scolded him for putting the betta in a small bowl XD he said he didnt plan on getting anything larger so i gave him a bunch of small java ferns, java moss, and a lamp for the plants and to heat up the tank a bit XD i love bettas ^^


 Wow you are such a nice friend! That was an awesome things to do!


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

SemioticSleep said:


> Wow you are such a nice friend! That was an awesome things to do!


thanks  takes one to know one


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

SemioticSleep said:


> well walmart's bettas are actually transported a bit better they are transported in cups rather than these plastic bags. And when they get to the store they usually get bought quickly, all the good ones get taken so all the sick looking ones stay behind I usually go at night when they just put them out so I get a good pick.


Oh, I thought they would be transported in bags and THEN put in the cups. IDK.


----------

